# Trivia 10/17



## luckytrim (Oct 17, 2018)

trivia 10/17
DID YOU KNOW...
The Sequoia tree is named in honor of the Cherokee leader  Sequoyah, who
helped his people develop an alphabet.


1. Name the organ that filters foreign substances from the  blood, and also
holds extra blood that can be released when needed  ...
2. What name did Clarissa Dickson Wright and Jennifer Paterson  give to
themselves, that was also the name of their cooking show that  aired on BBC
2, the Food Network, and the Australian Broadcasting  Corporation?
3.Name the actress who starred in the 1984 movie, "Romancing  the Stone" and
was the voice of Jessica Rabbit in the 1988  movie,
"Who Framed Roger Rabbit"...
4. Movie Tag-lines Dept;
"The new police recruits. Call them what you like ... just  don't call them
when you're in trouble".
5. If you were suffering from 'mal de mer' what illness would  be troubling
you?
6. What must you accomplish to become a 'super centenarian'  ?
7. From what ore is aluminum extracted ?
8. The word 'Vupine' relates to what animal ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Ferdinand von Richthofen coined the name, 'the Silk Road'  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Spleen
2. 'Two Fat Ladies'
3. Kathleen Turner
4. 'Police Academy'
5. Seasickness
6. live more than 110 years
7. Bauxite
8. Foxes

TRUTH !! !!
The Silk Road derives its name from the lucrative Asian silk,  a major reason
for the connection of trade routes into an extensive  transcontinental
network. The German terms Seidenstraße and Seidenstraßen ("the  Silk
Road(s)") were coined by Ferdinand von Richthofen, who made  seven
expeditions to China from 1868 to 1872.  The term Silk Route  is also used.
Although the term was coined in the 19th century, it did not  gain widespread
acceptance in academia or popularity among the public until  the 20th
century.


----------

